# Hashimoto's + Cycle



## pomee (Aug 27, 2013)

Semi-random question: anyone with Hashimoto's experience major hormone fluctuation with thyroid meds? My cycle's been stretching longer and longer (so much that I went and grabbed a pregnancy test today after realizing I was 12 days late)...which, you know, isn't horrible...but kinda weird.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine is getting shorter and shorter, but I am 51 and going through perimenopause. I have a period every 21 days now,,,,,lucky me.


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine gets farther apart, a week at the most so far, and heavier when my thyroid isn't under control. For me, it is one warning sign to get some lab work done. I have found that missing even a few days of meds in a month can make it happen to though.


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

mine has been the same way since mid of this year...it has been 5-6 days late every month.but its not meds because i just started synthroid this week after my.PT


----------



## burdette2004 (Oct 29, 2013)

It's the disease not the meds that cause fluctuation. If the meds are right, and you had a normal cycle to start with, you shouldn't have fluctuation.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Cycle-length fluctuation is a sign of thyroid imbalance. Typically, when you're hypo, the cycle is shorter and heavier and boy is this true for me. Hyper can sometimes cause the cycle to lengthen. But this is different for everybody. Just know that the thyroid is the 'timing belt' of the body and when it is out of whack, it can set of a cascade of other hormone levels being out of whack-- maybe even not hugely out of whack, not even enough so that levels would seem out of the norm if tested.

In my experience, it takes a while of the sex hormones to re-regulate once the thyroid has regulated. Some supplements just for PMS and hormone balance can be helpful to help nudge it back in the right direction.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I keep missing periods entirely. Looks like another missed one this month.

My thyroid levels come back "normal" and my female hormones have always been "normal". I feel anything BUT "normal".

I just don't understand.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Desertrose-- Have you ever tried accupuncture? It can be particularly helpful in re-normalizing the hormones. My hormone levels also looked 'normal' when I felt crazy. My gynocologist recommended experimenting with a PMS-related supplement to also ease things back in-- I drink Tulsi + raspberry + nettles tea to gently support. It's not a quick fix, and neither is the supplement, but you might see some improvement over 6 weeks-3 months. Also, how long has your thyroid been normal? As I said earlier, my experience is that it takes awhile after you're back to norm to get the hormones settled


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

while the odds are that nothing very serious is at play, it's always better to get some rule-outs from your ob/gyn.Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Surge, I'm really at my wits end with all of this. I've just about given up on GP's and I'm ready to go the naturopath route now. The only thing is in the past I had a bit of a bad experience with one and now I'm a bit leery because sometimes it seems they are just as bad - trying to sell you everything under the sun, which costs an arm and a leg but doesn't really do much.

Acupuncture sounds interesting....I'm ready to give anything a go.

CA -Lynne... I've been told I have a small ovarian cyst....but everything else looks normal and they just want to keep an eye on the cyst - said they are very common etc, but I have to wonder if a cyst is enough to throw things out of whack?


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I also had a really bad naturpath. It cost so much for the consultation-- which felt like getting a horoscope-- and then she wanted me to buy$300+ in supplements & visit her office frequently for colonics and infared sauna. I loved the sauna idea but I was so done with her when she told me I needed to eat meat 2-3x a day, especially elk and buffalo (b/c this is what my ancestors ate) and the only grain she approved was brown rice cream (not even sure what this is), told me nothing about where to get this stuff (I live in small town NH). Nevermind that I have major problems with the idea of consuming that much meat. Anyway. I still feel really sad about all the money I gave her. I didn't follow any of her advice EXCEPT: I did add whey powder as my mid-morning snack for awhile to build myself back up. I did know I was run down from all the craziness.

Accupuncture is not the same. It's really relaxing, even if you don't believe in 'energy channels' in the body. I've only gone a couple of times and I cried fat tears when the guy put the needle in my ear. It was really good at helping me calm back down. Ask around to friends and look for one somebody recommends. The initial appointment will be longer to go over your history.

My friend goes routinely and she also has been missing periods. She told her accupuncturist and he did some work and the next day, she got her period after two months.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I might just give acupuncture a go in the new year Surge. What have I got to lose! Thanks.


----------

